# Cardboard - anti-mold/anti-fungus



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Guys...

I have card board in my isopod cultures i wet it (not soak just wet) and the isopods dont seem to give a crap about the cardboard.... 

It was my understanding tey were suppose to get under the cardboard and that is how you could get them in the tank.

I am starting to wonder if the cardboard was treated with any anti-mold/anti-fungus... how can i tell if the cardboard was treated with anti-mold/anti-fungus or not?

Where do i get non treated cardboard?

Thanks,

Frank


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

Just give it a few weeks mine took awhile to take off but then they exploded. You can add a little bit of fish food flakes or I have also heard of dog food but never tried it.


----------



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

i guess teh question is more for the cardboard not the culture ... the culture looks like it is doing alright...

i am using dog food and it is working.


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

Oops, I didn't read your post very well. They are probably in between the layers of cardboard. They will eventually take to the cardboard but it does take a while. Add the fish flakes on top of the cardboard to help.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

They like to go into the corrugation between the layers. They will easily peel apart to get to them.
Time Frank...Give it time! A little patience here. These are not springtail cultures. Aren't your cultures too new to be thinking about harvesting anyway? As your cardboard gets wet and starts breaking down, they will take to it more.


----------



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

Haha Pumilo... i get the time factor... i am just wondering how can i tell if it is treated with anti mold... because if it is doesn't it defeat the purpose of having it in my culture?

Hey dog i know you've been posting to my questoins for teh last little while... you interested in seeing how my tank turned out? i finished planting a few days ago... well finished for now ... see how it all works out.

i'll get pics now


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah, lets see some pics!

I've never heard of cardboard being treated with any anti molds or anti fungus. Cardboard is made as cheaply as possible and is designed to survive one shipment. Why would they waste money on and extra, unnecessary treatments? I use brown, unbleached cardboard from whatever boxes show up at my door.
I expect my next batches of isopods to be very tech savvy, as their latest cardboard is coming from a Dell XPS 8300!


----------



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

bahahah... about the dell..

here is my thread for my build...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...90-gallon-horizontal-48x25x18.html#post710742


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

try the eggcrate material that is usually given with crickets when you get them


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

If you're interested in the eggcrate cardboard, I pick up mine from a local resturant that does a lot of breakfast business. I go up there once a month maybe and they give me 20 or so sections of eggcrate cardboard.


----------

